# How's their weight?



## KendallAR (Aug 18, 2010)

You're a great person for buying them while not completely sure what they were gonna turn out like!
They're weight has definitely improved! I mean obviously you've still got a bit of ways to go until their ribs aren't showing and their flank/hip areas are filled in, but they look happy!


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

Excel has improved greatly  i think he still may have a bit more to go though.
Molly looks great as well.
I always ask but what do you feed them?
Having a tb as well its always good to hear others people diets


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

RedTree said:


> Excel has improved greatly  i think he still may have a bit more to go though.
> Molly looks great as well.
> I always ask but what do you feed them?
> Having a tb as well its always good to hear others people diets


Thanks guys!

I feed them each 12 lbs of Nutrena Prime per day, split into two days. I add corn oil to their diets as well and they're on great alfalfa hay right now


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

*Excel this past weekend*
*(btw in the above post I meant "split into two MEALS", not DAYS lol*


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

can't see the last set of pics  

But over all, they both look really good!


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

They are looking much better... Good job!


----------



## Clementine (Sep 24, 2009)

Their bodies look really good. But those feet bother me. The toe is about an inch too long on both of them. I hope they just hadn't been shod recently?


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

^^They're both shod regularly on a schedule. Molly's feet weren't too good when we got her, but they look fine now. Excel has really weak feet and wears 4 shoes with clips, and pads on the front. He recently abcessed as well....those feet are just an ongoing battle! After we bought him he lost 2 or 3 shoes at different times from clipping his feet, so I put bell boots on him in the pasture and we put the shoes with clips on. We had to take the back shoe off because of his abcess, but the farrier's coming this weekend to put it back on as he's completely sound again.


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

They look much better! 
Great job and great feeding program for TB's - Finally someone who understands 

Excel could use a bit more time and some riding but hes looking much better.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I haven't been able to ride him much; that's why he's so overmuscled. He should be rideable after he gets that fourth shoe put back on this weekend. Oh now those last pics aren't working for me either....lemme see....


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

I would rather see more weight on them going into a bad winter like we are supposed to have


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

We had to switch from Alfalfa to Timothy this week on as the farmer's out of Alfalfa. This first cutting isn't nearly as good as the second cutting, so we'll see how they take to it.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

They will need much more grass hay than they were getting of Alfalfa. I prefer grass hay.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

My mistake, it's grass hay, not alfalfa.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

equiniphile said:


> My mistake, it's grass hay, not alfalfa.


Yes I understood it was grass hay but wanted to make sure you knew that they need more hay if it is grass hay then they do of alfalfa


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

churumbeque said:


> Yes I understood it was grass hay but wanted to make sure you knew that they need more hay if it is grass hay then they do of alfalfa


 Oh yes I understand  Thanks


----------



## Hubbardshorses (Oct 9, 2010)

Excel and Molly are looking better since you got them. They are lovely horses, glad that they have a loving home with you. Keep us posted on their progress.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Hubbardshorses said:


> Excel and Molly are looking better since you got them. They are lovely horses, glad that they have a loving home with you. Keep us posted on their progress.


Thanks. Absolutely I will


----------

